# Green Palmer Perfumes



## GACDIG (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, 
  I picked up this nice shade of green Solon Palmer Perfume bottle with applied top at the Liberty show last week. Any one ever dug one?







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

 gac


----------



## timepeeks (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the green...I have Salon Palmer perfumer bottle , clear, round, with great embossing and original stopper that I picked up a month ago at an ohio estate, but i like your green one better!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 3, 2012)

my wife has a couple of the Palmer perfumes in her collection.
 Those "Lockport" green ones are always attractive to collectors.
 Palmer made many varieties of bottles.


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 3, 2012)

I hear ya timepeeks, i wish I had your top. []
 gac


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 3, 2012)

This color was very cool fof the time the bottle was made, right............[]


----------



## madman (Oct 3, 2012)

never dug one, but i was given two by my father nice bottle


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice color, but a common bottle.  Have not dug one YET, but see them fairly often for sale.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 4, 2012)

I used to have I few that I dug back in the early 80's....I probably gave them away,...thinking there would always be more to dig, but not always the case....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Nice color, but a common bottle.  Have not dug one YET, but see them fairly often for sale.
> 
> PD


 

 So they are not commonly dig ?[]


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 5, 2012)

It's a common uncommonly dug commonly sold bottle.......... I think [8|]  []


----------



## Dugout (Oct 5, 2012)

Got it!  []


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've dug a few different ones but not that one, theres a great range of palmer's to find out there.

 FYI, the top on that bottle is not applied.  It was simply tooled into shape after being removed from the mold.  This became pretty much a universal form of finishing the lip of a bottle by the late 1880's, quickening the process of finishing bottles with out adding extra glass to make the lip.  Bottle were still hand blown in a mold and hand finished with this process.


----------



## epackage (Oct 6, 2012)

Your's with the label...


----------



## epackage (Oct 6, 2012)

Different style with a label...


----------



## epackage (Oct 6, 2012)

Different style and color variants...


----------



## epackage (Oct 6, 2012)

Yet another style with label...


----------



## epackage (Oct 6, 2012)

Bottlevault has sold alot of different examples, check them out....

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw=&item=310409907804&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&_osacat=0&LH_Complete=1&hash=item4845df4e5c&_ssn=thebottlevault&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1313&_nkw=palmer&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice posts Jim.

 PD


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the follow up post Jim. The bottles with labels are sweet.


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is some History on Solon Palmer for the reading.

http://books.google.com/books?id=uw...=gbs_selected_pages&cad=3#v=onepage&q&f=false

 gac


----------



## VTdigger (Oct 6, 2012)

I've dug two of them so far. It was in the same dig except one didn't make it through cleaning because I accidently knocked a Bromo on it. it had a big crack  down the middle to began with. The other bottle was mint though I love the color.


----------

